# Easy Load/Unload for multiple raft use



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

One handed launch!!! | Our snow went to shit with two inches of rain so we went boating | By Whitewater Worthy Equipment, LLC | Facebook


701 views, 15 likes, 0 loves, 1 comments, 2 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Whitewater Worthy Equipment, LLC: Our snow went to shit with two inches of rain so we went boating




fb.watch


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Probably not what you’re looking for, but usually a telehandler or 5T overhead crane. Access to work equipment helps.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Although I really like the ideas shown above, my idea may be a little more practical. Build a couple of platforms or loading docks the same height as your trailer. Roll one raft onto its dock. Move to the other dock and load that raft onto the trailer. Easy peasy.


----------



## jsheglund (Feb 20, 2021)

That settles it. I need two frames... oh, and a warehouse.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

tBatt said:


> Probably not what you’re looking for, but usually a telehandler or 5T overhead crane. Access to work equipment helps.
> View attachment 72778
> 
> 
> View attachment 72779


The real question is, what is a raft doing at Snowbird? Is there secret whitewater up there?


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

Bootboy said:


> The real question is, what is a raft doing at Snowbird? Is there secret whitewater up there?


Putting a frame on the raft, duh. I thought it was normal to go to the ski area and rig my boat, is that not accepted practice?


----------



## Freefallfan (May 18, 2018)

I would love to have that loader, for many of my projects, but mostly to roll up to the boat ramp, pluck my raft out of the water (setup and all), then drive away!! 

I'm thinking platform/s of some sort, but can get carried away overengineering something, then throwing my back out trying to move it around......Does anyone store their boats on a platform, off trailer, when not in use? It looks like one of your rafts is on a bench/platform of some sort, but I'm on dirt and grass, so casters may not be an option.


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

I have seen some diy setups similar to what you are looking for, unfortunately I never took any pictures. One friend built a small shed to store his boat and snowmobiles (you could replace the snowmobiles for a second boat). Basically, it's just shed with a loft that he slides his raft onto and then he can park his snowmobiles under the loft and everything is stored out of the weather. He can back his trailer up to the front of the shed, and slide his raft onto the loft (he may have to lift it up a little I can't remember), then pull the snowmobiles onto the trailer. He also made sure to keep the sq. footage below the threshold the city requires for a building permit. Another set-up I saw at a fly-fishing outfitter's lodge was a row of "boat cubbies" that were next to each other and a little above trailer height. Each cubby had a boat and you just backed your trailer up to the cubby with the boat you wanted and slide it onto your trailer.

I think you could do something similar but have 2 "shelves" for your boats. The one tricky part would be figuring out how to raise the lower one to easily slide it onto your trailer. If you have a winch and tilt bed, I imagine you could just winch the lower raft onto your trailer. Either way, I don't think it would be too complicated to build a couple of "boat shelves" and no need to overthink the design.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

gnarsify said:


> I have seen some diy setups similar to what you are looking for, unfortunately I never took any pictures. One friend built a small shed to store his boat and snowmobiles (you could replace the snowmobiles for a second boat). Basically, it's just shed with a loft that he slides his raft onto and then he can park his snowmobiles under the loft and everything is stored out of the weather. He can back his trailer up to the front of the shed, and slide his raft onto the loft (he may have to lift it up a little I can't remember), then pull the snowmobiles onto the trailer. He also made sure to keep the sq. footage below the threshold the city requires for a building permit. Another set-up I saw at a fly-fishing outfitter's lodge was a row of "boat cubbies" that were next to each other and a little above trailer height. Each cubby had a boat and you just backed your trailer up to the cubby with the boat you wanted and slide it onto your trailer.
> 
> I think you could do something similar but have 2 "shelves" for your boats. The one tricky part would be figuring out how to raise the lower one to easily slide it onto your trailer. If you have a winch and tilt bed, I imagine you could just winch the lower raft onto your trailer. Either way, I don't think it would be too complicated to build a couple of "boat shelves" and no need to overthink the design.


Could have 2 sliding shelves lifted by a 110v electric winch. Raise and lower the stack to align either top or bottom shelf/boat with your trailer.
Or as with your trailer, put a roller on the front of each shelf


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Bootboy said:


> The real question is, what is a raft doing at Snowbird? Is there secret whitewater up there?


You’ve never ran an oar rig down Little cottonwood creek?

Me neither, but I live in employee housing at the Alta Wildcat base.

as far as a practical answer to the OP, what if you built a platform the same height as your trailer, had the boats side by side, and backed your trailer up to it? You can use PVC pipe as roller tubes, and they roll with the boat. Don’t necessarily have to have them fixed onto the trailer or loading dock.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Bootboy said:


> The real question is, what is a raft doing at Snowbird? Is there secret whitewater up there?


Seems like a pretty big raft for Little Cottonwood Creek!


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought that was the groovy inn in the background. never saw it not covered in snow.


----------

